# My new Look 585 Limited Edition



## Originalyappa (Aug 20, 2007)

After hours and hours of research, consultation and deliberation i finally upgraded my road bike. I had a Merckx Corsa 01 for 10 years and found myself a Look 585 Limited Edition with SRAM Force, Mavic Ksyrium SL SSC and Look Carbon Keo.
I also managed to find the 08 bottle cages as well


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

*Nice ride!*

Beautiful bike and build! Two questions. What makes it a Limited Edition and have you weighed it yet?


----------



## scslite (Nov 11, 2006)

Nice! So is that considered an Origin? Congrats!


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

Wow. When the smoke clears from how hot that is I can comment more. 
SWEET!


----------



## Originalyappa (Aug 20, 2007)

dougrocky123 said:


> Beautiful bike and build! Two questions. What makes it a Limited Edition and have you weighed it yet?


I believe that, all it is, is the paint job. According to the website of the shop i bought it from it weighs 15.5lbs or 7.03kgs. After adding the LOOK carbon bottle cages, the weight would have gone up to 15.61lbs or 7.08kgs. 
I am yet to weigh it myself, will try to do that when i get the chance.


----------



## de.abeja (Aug 27, 2006)

Gorgeous, I like the carbon and white 50/50 paint for sure.


----------



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

That is one sick bike - absolutely beautiful. The wheels look great with that color scheme. I have an all white 595 and I love it. Enjoy!

I really like my white Vittorio Rubino Pro tires - they really compliment the color of the bike well.

Great pictures too.


----------



## Originalyappa (Aug 20, 2007)

It is an Origin


----------



## Originalyappa (Aug 20, 2007)

Had my first ride on it last week, did about 100km and the ride was really _really_ nice. The bike is about 4-5kg lighter than my Merckx, so that would have made a big difference.


----------



## jmg1848 (Sep 18, 2003)

JEALOUS - ive been waiting on those darn bottle cages for my 585!


----------

